# WARNING! The O-CEL-O Sponge by 3M will kill your fish.



## leehound (May 24, 2007)

This sponge "O-CEL-O" by 3M will kill your fish, if used in your tank. 

See my post: http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7701&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

Just want to warn others.

Scott


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for the warning Scott, and very sorry to hear about your losses.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear your loss, Lee.


----------



## anemone (Apr 20, 2007)

Thats very sad news Lee


----------

